# Turkey Decoy...B-Mobile



## sup3rfox (Mar 2, 2009)

well throw a bag of sunflower seeds on the back of the quad and while ur driving around in circles in front of ur spot the bag will magicly rip open and some will fall out and this will bring in turkey guarnteed

lol jk

yea i usually face a few decoys toward and the tom usually sideways looking at the hen decoy


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Put them about 5-15 yards away from your blind with the hens leading the way and facing the blind. Place the hens around 5-8 yards or so, then put the strutter at the rear maybe 10-12 yards. Keep the decoys close because its always better to have a closing shot when turkey hunting. And the turkeys won't mind the blind at all. The other day I was hunting with a friend and the turkeys just walked right around it. Less than 1 foot from the blind at times. That day we had about 50+ turkeys come in and none of them knew we were there. Sounds like you got yourself a nice blind there too. I just bought the Primos Vision blind and play on testing it out next week. Good Luck!


----------



## Evinrude (May 31, 2007)

Yeah just put em in about 10yds facing you simple as that  

Good Decoy by the way works good for me, the she-mobile is a good friend for B-mobile by the way.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I am also bound to get a Primos B-Mobile because we used one when I shot my gobbler and when the gobbler saw the B-Mobile, he ran at that decoy.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah i think i will have some good luck with that decoy! Thanks for the advice to guys!


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

I'm I the only one that ventured out to get a pretty boy and girl?:shade: honestly though, I'd probably take the b-mobile for the portable and easy to carry, but if I'm not moving much, id take pretty boy. I've hunted with both, and they both work awesome! just add a nice she mobile or any other hen and they come a running! oh, and a jake fan is a BIG BIG help for those dominate toms.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

gobblercrazy said:


> I'm I the only one that ventured out to get a pretty boy and girl?:shade::wav: honestly though, I'd probably take the b-mobile for the portable and easy to carry, but if I'm not moving much, id take pretty boy. I've hunted with both, and they both work awesome! just add a nice she mobile or any other hen and they come a running! oh, and a jake fan is a BIG BIG help for those dominate toms.



How do you like the pretty boy and pretty girl ? And do they work good? :wav:


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

gobblercrazy said:


> Put them about 5-15 yards away from your blind with the hens leading the way and facing the blind. Place the hens around 5-8 yards or so, then put the strutter at the rear maybe 10-12 yards. Keep the decoys close because its always better to have a closing shot when turkey hunting. And the turkeys won't mind the blind at all. The other day I was hunting with a friend and the turkeys just walked right around it. Less than 1 foot from the blind at times. That day we had about 50+ turkeys come in and none of them knew we were there. Sounds like you got yourself a nice blind there too. I just bought the Primos Vision blind and play on testing it out next week. Good Luck!


x2


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> How do you like the pretty boy and pretty girl ? And do they work good? :wav:


In my opinion the strutter is a little my realistic, but the turkeys don't care. The hens that come with b-mobile easily out do pretty girl. If you put in a jake fan they work pretty good, and even more if you have them in a mating position. The only problem is the jakes seem to hang up and some 2 year old toms if you don't have a jake fan.


----------



## ktyre (Dec 2, 2008)

i love my b mobile


----------



## gobblercrazy (May 9, 2008)

Heres a pic of pretty boy and girl, she-mobile and Cabelas feeding hen. I don't have my jake fan right now so i just popped in a toms fan. It was hard choosing between b-mobile and pretty boy, and i still debate if I made the right decision. Well good luck and tell us if u kill one.


----------



## bowtech72 (Dec 11, 2006)

*struttin decoy*

With a struttin decoy alot of times a gobbler will sneak up behind the decoy using the fan as cover. So if you know where the turkey is commin from put him facing the other directions with the tail facin toward the where the gobbler is commin from


----------

